# Names for horses!



## der_kluge (Sep 5, 2003)

IMC, I have planned an encounter wherein the PCs can gain wild steeds as their mounts.  One of these horses, will be a special Horse of Legend (from MM II) that will be the defacto leader of the other horses.  This horse, whom I've dubbed Equinox, will not submit to mere animal empathy skills, or the like.  After an attack by a Giant Roc, if the PCs help the horses defeat the predator, Equinox will volunteer to offer his services to the PCs as a thanks for helping them.  Additionally, Equinox will pick several other fine horses from his flock to act as mounts for the PCs; Equinox choosing a Paladin, or some other leader-type from the party.

But, I'm pretty proud of myself for coming up with that name.  So I was curious what names of Horses your PCs have ever had?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 5, 2003)

The ONLY time a player (paladin) had a named horse in my games it was Stormfury.  Do not have too many paladins in my games and riding was not a thing in many of my games.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 5, 2003)

*Djeta, Dexy, Eclipse and Rasputin*

One of my PCs has 2 horses. The first was her light warhorse, a dark brown mare with a black mane named Dexy's Midnight Runner (we don't make pop culture references in our games, but Come on Eileen was stuck in my head at the time and it sounded like a cool name for a horse). That was shortened to Dexy. The PC (a spellcaster who also has a crossbow) has a very good relationship with her horse and rarely rides her into battles if there is any other way. I've always believed in treating your horses/familiars/companion animals well...you never know when that might work to your advantage...

The second horse she travels with is a male named Eclipse. He is light grey, with a dark grey mane. The reason she has two is because one of the other PCs lost two horses in two very close battles and refused to allow another creature to come into harms way because of him. After the entire party pleaded with him to be reasonable and geta  horse and he still refused, my PC bought a second horse for "herself" and leads it with the party. Occasionally the PC who didn't want a horse rides him. He's starting to do that more and more. 

She also has a familiar, a bat named Rasputin. He really doesn't do a heck of a lot right now. But he's there.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Sep 5, 2003)

I always liked, "Dumbass".


----------



## Wee Jas (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, Tsunami named his horse after my character Erasmus... so I named my horse Tsunami.  this sparked a rash of naming NPCs after user.. my henchmen Metus.  Lela my broom weilding skeleton.

I got a horse in a module named Fire's Rage..  always loved that name.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 5, 2003)

Ive always like _Equus_.  It sounds neat and its self-explanatory. 

Cheers,


----------



## Zerakon (Sep 5, 2003)

Wasn't mine, but my favorite horse name: "Dungstrider."


----------



## DonaldRumsfeldsTofu (Sep 5, 2003)

My friend always gives his horses great names. None come to mind at the moment.

I usually give my horses crappy names, if they get named at all. Right now, my character's horses are "Lighthorse 1" and "Lighthorse 2".


----------



## Maraxle (Sep 5, 2003)

The best one I know of is named Augustus.  I also know of a Shadowfire, Smoke, and Hops.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 5, 2003)

I played a halfling palidin who had a war-pony named Ted, in honor of Bill the pony of LOTR-fame.  You know...Bill and Ted.

Well, we had many most excellent adventures.  The sad thing is that the pony became more popular, useful, and effective than my paladin who rode him.

Typical situation...

Me:  "I ride up and take a swing at the baddie."
DM:  "Ok, roll your attack."
Me:  "I rolled a 2.  I miss horribly."
DM:  "And Ted's hoof attack?"
Me:  "Oh lookie...he's showing me up again....a 19."
Rest of group:  "Yeah, once again Ted saves the day!  We all love Ted!
Me:  "........."
Group:  "Oh, we like you too, Pedishar (my paladin)."

I miss that pony....


----------



## Magic Slim (Sep 5, 2003)

Gluestick?

Our paladin's horse is named "Brunante" (which is basically dusk, I believe)

Slim


----------



## Scarbonac (Sep 5, 2003)

[Edit: Frelling double-post!]

Gah!


----------



## Scarbonac (Sep 5, 2003)

Hmmm...

One of my players has a pony named "Phleghm".

Serveral of my own PCs have horsies, and naming them has always been one of the best parts.

A Fighter/Rogue/Gunslinger/Martial Artist (a character made by mixing D&D and D20 Modern) has a blue roan named "Skipper".

A girly Cleric/Bard has a Palomino named "Nugget".

Barbarian/Fighter has a warhorse (Clydesdale) named "Reaper".

Ranger with two: a pinto named "Scout" and a chestnut called "Racer".

A Fighter-Bard with strawberry roan named "Trouble".

Hobgoblin fighter with a black warhorse named "Mordor".

Wood elf Ranger with a warpony named "Swifthoof", a Hippogriff named "Warlock" and an Appaloosa named "Greyfrost".

Wood elf Fighter/Wizard/Rogue with a Bay mare named "Hemlock".

High elf Wizard/Rogue with an Appaloosa named "Mist".

Female fighter with a black and white mare (white mane and tail) named "Paka" (allegedly Swahili for "Pussycat").


A friend's PCs have a "Noir Nuit", a "Hunter", and  another friend had a camel named "Lunch".


----------



## Rydac (Sep 5, 2003)

Had a badass dressed in black fighter type years ago that rode a white horse called "snowflake".....nobody teased him


----------



## cptg1481 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Pixie Dust*

Had a 1/2 Orc Spell Sword who had a hippogriff mount a female named Pixie Dust.  Picked the names because the hippogriff int he MM has those little black spots on the white feathers.  

She was a good mount saved the life of my PC and carried away other wounded party memebers on more than one occasion.


----------



## hunter1828 (Sep 5, 2003)

All of the characters in my current game name all of their riding horses, pack horses, pack mules and other miscelleneous animals.

One of the more interesting was the dwarf that named his warpony "Waterguts".

hunter1828


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 5, 2003)

An Elven Ranger named his warhorse "Arrohir", which is "High- or Lordly- Horse", in Elven.

A Human named his "Arrowswift".


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 5, 2003)

My Elf Psychic Warrior has a horse named Tal'sul...it means "Wind-foot" in Elvish.


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Sep 6, 2003)

Man, now I feel bad. The names for my characters' horses have been stuff like Alpo, Purina and Elmer. I even named a halfling's donkey Burrito (bad Spanish for 'little donkey').


----------



## Richards (Sep 6, 2003)

I had a 1E fighter character (Syngaard) who rode a warhorse and had two pack horses to carry his gear.  Oddly enough, I can't for the life of me remember the warhorse's name, but the pack horses were Phobos and Deimos (named after the moons of Mars).

Johnathan


----------



## Jehosephat (Sep 6, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> IMC, I have planned an encounter wherein the PCs can gain wild steeds as their mounts.  One of these horses, will be a special Horse of Legend (from MM II) that will be the defacto leader of the other horses.  This horse, whom I've dubbed Equinox, will not submit to mere animal empathy skills, or the like.  After an attack by a Giant Roc, if the PCs help the horses defeat the predator, Equinox will volunteer to offer his services to the PCs as a thanks for helping them.  Additionally, Equinox will pick several other fine horses from his flock to act as mounts for the PCs; Equinox choosing a Paladin, or some other leader-type from the party.




My favorites: Misty, Flicka, Silver, Thunderhead, Seabiscuit, Black Beauty, Khartoum, Secretariat, Seattle Slew, Man O'War, and last but not least Trigger


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 6, 2003)

I dare you to name one "Baby Tippytoes." Heck, I double-dare you!


----------



## Jehosephat (Sep 6, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I dare you to name one "Baby Tippytoes." Heck, I double-dare you!




PC, pull out the big guns and give him a "double-dog dare."


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmm, I've always gone with names like 'Butterfly' (After Papilon' Roland's horse.), 'Peony', 'Buttercup', 'Dobbin', and 'Whitemuzzle'. I've run into a lot more horses with names like that than 'Odin's Thunder' and 'Hellfury'. For some reason there are folks who think my names for horses is weird...

The Auld Grump, 'Mist' is also good, and some day I will use the name 'Wall', for the horse of Richard III.


----------



## Norfleet (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, I remember one computer game had uber-horses capable of carrying 6 men and travelling underwater: It was deemed "Equus Maximus".


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Sep 6, 2003)

From one of my favorite movies (which I ended up getting the Walmart-approved edited version, dang it!), _Rustler's Rhapsody_, how about Wildfire?


----------



## Scarbonac (Sep 6, 2003)

Ooo, Ooo, a few that I inexplicably left off: 

An Amerindian-influenced ranger with a buckskin medium warhorse named "Traveler" (after Robert E. Lee's horse).

A wizard/rogue with an Appaloosa named "Bucephalus".

A Celtic warrior with a white pegasus named "Star-Wing". He originally tried to capture the beast cos it would be way cool to have a pegasus mount, but the pair wound up in a fight with a very hungry dragonne.

The warrior stayed and fought alongside the pegasus, whom he freed after the battle, realizing that he'd been a big (borderline evil)  jerk to try and enslave it -- which also struck at one of his core reasons for adventuring (village devastated by slave-takers, *sob* revenge, free da slaves, yaddayaddayadda). The critter decided that the fighter wasn't actually bad at heart (just stupid) and stayed with him after. It developed into a pretty cool partnership.


A kobod with an elephant mount named "Stewart" (after the annoying blond fat kid on "Beavis & Butt-Head"), complete with multi-level howdah.


Also, IMC, a PC has a bipedal dinosaurian mount (these creatures,and quadrepedal dinosaurian beasts of burden, are more  common that equines, IMC; horses are a rare critter, and single-toed modern horses are even more rare and valuable) named "Adolpho" (after the PC's father, whom he did not get along well with).


A Dwarf PC IMC has a small herd of mutant multi-legged eohippi, which she wants to train and exhibit in a circus/carnival setting. She hasn't named them yet (but knowing her, they'll prolly have "mineral" names, such as "Quartz", "Agate", "Zirconium", etc.).


----------



## jerichothebard (Sep 6, 2003)

Bob.  Bob the brown horse.

You laugh, but that horse was immortal.  Durn thing never once, in a four-five year weekly marathon campaign, failed a saving throw.  We sank a ship under it, lost all hands, Bob fought his way out from the hold and made it to shore.  Followed us through multiple dimensions without batting an eyelash.  My character thought that Bob was a demon-horse, but he wasn't.  Just really fleeming lucky.


jtb


----------



## ArielManx (Sep 6, 2003)

In our main campaign, my characters have riding mares named Ashes and Moondancer.  The pack mules are Henry and Layla.  Before Layla there was a mule named Manshoon. 

In our smaller campaign my character is already on her third horse, Pembleton (Tordek and Kelvin are in the big corral in the sky...)

Ariel


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Sep 6, 2003)

If it's a white stallion, call it Binky.


----------



## The Little Raven (Sep 6, 2003)

I had a wizard with a god-complex... his "horse" was a light warhorse that he magically manipulated into an aberration with 8 legs named Sleipner.


----------



## Scarbonac (Sep 7, 2003)

Just was reminded of yet another (one of these days I'll shut the hell up, I promise! ).

One of my characters ("Slade", an anarchist farm-boy-turned-vicious-street-thug) had a horse named "Horse" and a wardog named "Dog"   (got the idea from John Wayne's character in "Big Jake", who also had a dog named "Dog"  ).


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 8, 2003)

Due to the 'creative uses' a wizard i played put the mount spell to,  the name Agony became popular across our games.

Meatshield, Extra hitpoints, Moneymaker, Monsterchow, Trap-detector, Roofbreaker and Foe-flattener take too much space to write on a index card


----------



## Wormwood (Sep 8, 2003)

I always liked Bucephalus (after Alexander the Great's horse).

If you've ever read Eco's The Name of the Rose, you'll understand why Brunellus is *always* a proper choice.


----------



## Sanackranib (Sep 8, 2003)

from in game experience I have found it to be good practice never to name somthing that you might have to EAT.


----------



## Sanackranib (Sep 8, 2003)

jerichothebard said:
			
		

> Bob.  Bob the brown horse.
> You laugh, but that horse was immortal.  Durn thing never once, in a four-five year weekly marathon campaign, failed a saving throw.  We sank a ship under it, lost all hands, Bob fought his way out from the hold and made it to shore.  Followed us through multiple dimensions without batting an eyelash.  My character thought that Bob was a demon-horse, but he wasn't.  Just really fleeming lucky.
> jtb




I ran a mage once that had a mule who was "Bobs Evil Twin" the stupid thing just kept eating while the trolls were eating it! in the end I had to fireball it to kill the trolls   

come tothink of it I believe that character "lost" 2 or 3 mule's. but at 7 gold a shot I was able to bare the loss surprisingly well


----------



## Thresher (Sep 8, 2003)

Sanackranib said:
			
		

> from in game experience I have found it to be good practice never to name somthing that you might have to EAT.




Works well in real life too 
I think in that case naming your animal companion "Tastes a bit like a chicken" or Tablac for short. And there's less to think about when you have to name the next one, Tablac the II, Tablac jnr, Tablac the III, Tablac the Tasty...

In the epicsies game we're playing I sort of ended up getting a Seelie light warhorse with the paragon template on it, as a present from an even scarier dude we rescued... 
Its big, its black and it will kick the arse of anyone under 18th level. Come to think about it, it'd probably kick my characters arse pretty well too, kinda disconcerting to have a horse thats nearly as wise as the cleric and considerably smarter than the sorcerer or any of the tanks.

My character calls it Fluffy.
But not to its face.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Sep 8, 2003)

In a campaign I played in many years ago, my half-elf barbarian had a flesh eating horse named a**wipe---the horse & barbarian often 'wrestled' each other to establish who was boss---though old AW was a pain most times, he was quite useful in battle


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 8, 2003)

So, in the modern real horse world I know bloodlines are tracked and horses are registered.  Has anyone taken that into their games?  I can see it as world building for nomads/horse peoples to have the family history for horses.


----------

